# La máscara dorada de Tutankamón, restaurada con 'superglue'



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2015)

​La obra maestra hallada por Howard Carter en la excavación de la tumba del faraón en el Valle de los Reyes es el último objeto dañado por la negligencia de las autoridades egipcias  

La preciada máscara de oro de Tutankamón, una obra maestra hallada por Howard Carter en la excavación de su tumba en el Valle de los Reyes, es el último objeto dañado por la negligencia de las autoridades egipcias.
Conservadores del Museo de Antigüedades egipcias de El Cairo han denunciado que una reciente restauración "amateur" empleó vulgar pegamento para unir la barba al rostro causando un severo daño a la figura.

Empleados del museo, un caótico almacén con polvorientas vitrinas atestadas de objetos, han denunciado al periódico panárabe Al Arabi al Jadid que la figura -uno de los cientos de piezas que componen el tesoro del "faraón niño" (1550 y 1295 a. C.)- fue dañada accidentalmente el pasado año durante los trabajos de limpieza y renovación parcial del complejo, ubicado a unos metros de la céntrica plaza Tahrir de El Cairo. La barba trenzada, de oro y color azul, se separó del resto de la efigie con tocado real del monarca.

Ante el desaguisado, el equipo a cargo de la renovación del museo evitó informar al ministerio de Antigüedades y entregar la figura a un equipo de restauradores siguiendo los procedimientos habituales. En su lugar, según el rotativo, la responsable del remozado del museo llamó a su esposo -empleado también en el museo-, quien decidió resolver la rotura uniendo las piezas con resina epoxi -un vulgar 'superglue'- muy resistente pero inapropiado para conservar una pieza con más de tres milenios de antigüedad. 

Las imágenes que se han difundido de la pieza tras la tropelía muestran los restos del pegamento separando la barba del mentón. "Ahora se puede ver una capa de color amarillo transparente", ha explicado desde el anonimato un restaurador del Museo a la agencia Ap. Al comprobar que el adhesivo había quedado esparcido por zonas limítrofes de la pieza, los trabajadores trataron de raspar el residuo aumentando el daño y arañando la figura.

Detalle de la máscara en la que se puede apreciar el pegamento. 

​
El objetivo era evitar que la pieza, una de las joyas de la colección del ajuar de Tutankamón que alberga el museo, fuera apartada temporalmente de la exhibición. "Desgraciadamente el material es muy irreversible. El epoxi tiene una alta propiedad de fijación y se emplea en metal o piedra pero no creo que fuera adecuado para un objeto destacado como la máscara de oro de Tutankamón", ha señalado otro de los conservadores.




​


----------

